# pet-o-rama aka pangea closing in mansfield



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pangea (formerly Pet-O-Rama) posted this on FB:

Last weekend in Mansfield SALE. After 10 years we are moving out. Visit the store for our store wide clearance sale. Everything 50% OFF. All fixtures plus enclosures for sale. Stock up on fish - lots of fish left all ON SALE. Marine plus Freshwater. Pangea Fish & Reptiles We are moving everything to our warehouse as we have too many issues with the building then we will decide what's next. Most likely we will be out by the end of next week. We will stay open during the process.


----------

